# Chinos In Winter



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I was told by a buisness associate today that "only bums wear chinos and khakis in Winter",which is something I have always done.When I asked him he he deemed appropriate,he said that "corduroy is the only option for casual pants",and we ended the conversation.As dumb as it is,it got me thinking,am I a bum for wearing chinos and khakis in the Winter?I dislike corduroy,and only wear blue jeans when in an environment wear it would be unwise to wear anything nicer,so khakis and chinos make up my weekend casual wear,excluding the Summer when I wear shorts (don't fault me on this,the humnidity here is rarely less than 100% in the Summer,so trousers are nearly unbearable) or linen slacks.So more or less my question is,does anyone else here wear khakis or chinos as casual wear in the Winter?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I do it. I suppose the alternatives are cords and moleskin.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Matt S said:


> I do it. I suppose the alternatives are cords and moleskin.


As stupid as this sounds,I cannot bring myself to wear moleskin trousers.I know they have nothing to do with actual moleskin,but it is just something I can't wear.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I tend to keep my chinos for spring-summer and early autumn. If I do wear chinos in the winter, it would only be around the house and if going to the local shops. I have three pairs, two are lighter and one dark; I suppose I could get away with the darker pair in the winter depending on what else I wear - if I wear chinos outside in the autumn, it will only be the darker pair.

I have a pair of cords but (in winter) most of the time it would jeans or trousers (cotton or blended). I prefer jeans or blended trousers to cotton trousers though, as they keep me warmer.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't wear cotton in the fall or winter. Buy yourself a pair of tan, wool pants.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> I don't wear cotton in the fall or winter. Buy yourself a pair of tan, wool pants.


I am more than happy to say that I have over 20 pairs of wool trousers (excluding suit trousers),but wearing wool day after day gets a bit,well,irritating.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> I don't wear cotton in the fall or winter. Buy yourself a pair of tan, wool pants.


I have tan cotton trousers :icon_smile_big:

I prefer not to wear wool trousers for casual ocassions.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

welldressedfellow said:


> I am more than happy to say that I have over 20 pairs of wool trousers (excluding suit trousers),but wearing wool day after day gets a bit,well,irritating.


Get some cashmere/cashmere blend pants then... Much more comfortable if you're insinuating wool isn't?


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

L.L. Bean makes chinos lined in flannel. They're perfect for cold weather.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

I wear khakis/chinos year round. 
I've never heard of the no chinos or khakis during winter "rule". Kind of funny the goofy rules some people attach to clothing. 
Reminds me of the old "rule" of not wearing brown shoes after 6pm. Yeah right. 
Makes me wonder if that old "no browns after 6pm rule" follows daylight savings time.

While were at it I wonder if his "no chinos in winter rule" starts the first day of winter or when the first snow hits.
Also does his rule include places that are warm year round like Arizona, Florida ect. or just states with 4 seasons like here in Minnesota?

Gee. So much to keep track of.
My simple advice is to wear what you want..it's appropriate.
Let your associate follow his rules and track those days on his calendar.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> I was told by a buisness associate today that "only bums wear chinos and khakis in Winter",which is something I have always done.When I asked him he he deemed appropriate,he said that "corduroy is the only option for casual pants",and we ended the conversation.As dumb as it is,it got me thinking,am I a bum for wearing chinos and khakis in the Winter?I dislike corduroy,and only wear blue jeans when in an environment wear it would be unwise to wear anything nicer,so khakis and chinos make up my weekend casual wear,excluding the Summer when I wear shorts (don't fault me on this,the humnidity here is rarely less than 100% in the Summer,so trousers are nearly unbearable) or linen slacks.So more or less my question is,does anyone else here wear khakis or chinos as casual wear in the Winter?


Your friend sounds precious. You can wear chinos in the winter.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> Your friend sounds precious. You can wear chinos in the winter.


He isn't a friend,he's an associate from another department.I'll be sure to let him know he's precious though.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Get some cashmere/cashmere blend pants then... Much more comfortable if you're insinuating wool isn't?


By irritating I meant monotonous.I wear wool and/or cashmere trousers during the work week,and need a break from all that animal hair.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> am I a bum for wearing chinos and khakis in the Winter?
> 
> 
> > Yes sir, you sir are a bum! :icon_smile_wink: As well as standard black and blue jeans, I wear cords and smooth finish various coloured denim, mostly black, brown and dark green. Try those because you can get some that don't look like jeans at all. Moleskins I've never got into, too expensive, too fussy.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't understand why someone would wear jeans that don't look like jeans. Admittedly, I have a pair of poly-blend jeans, but they look like jeans.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> I don't understand why someone would wear jeans that don't look like jeans. Admittedly, I have a pair of poly-blend jeans, but they look like jeans.


One doesn't need to understand everything you know. Ah the mysteries of
life! :icon_smile: And I don't feel the need to explain :devil: :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Allow your comfort to be your guide. As temperatures drop and cotton chinos prove insufficiently warm, pull out your tan, wool gabardine trousers. Otherwise, wear those chinos, if you so choose!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear khakis (chinos) year round. I had never heard of this no khakis in winter rule until I read it here.

Cruiser


----------



## Wyvern1138 (Jun 3, 2006)

IIRC, chinos come from a warm weather army uniform. It would make sense if they were originally introduced to civilian attire as Spring and Summer pants, but I never heard that they they're incorrect for Fall and Winter. As a practical consideration, I'm not crazy about chinos for Winter because stains from dirty slush that are really noticeable on them.


----------



## Orkhis (Dec 16, 2007)

what a silly rule! A casual dress rule even...I wear Chinos whenever I please and they seem appropriate for Winter especially when it's 65F out in December.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in Canada and it was -10 Celsius this morning. That translates to about 14 Farenheit. Any which way you call it, it was cold and it's bound to get colder yet.

Cotton pants, like chinos, don't cut it in this climate. So for a more relax/casual look, I have no problem wearing cords, as I do today on my self imposed "business casual Friday".

For your info, I was in Florida last week and wore khakis. Florida's temps (in the low 70s) would not have been adequate for cords in my opinion.

I think as others have said, it's a matter of comfort and I think comfort is dictated by where you reside.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> I don't understand why someone would wear jeans that don't look like jeans. Admittedly, I have a pair of poly-blend jeans, but they look like jeans.


You poor, poor sod, you. How could you have done that? What could you possibly have been thinking?

Buzz


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

M6Classic said:


> You poor, poor sod, you.


"_you poor old sod, you see, it's only me_"
Aqualung
Jethro Tull

Why did that pop immediately in my head when I read your post. I could actually hear the lyrics. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Why did that pop immediately in my head when I read your post. I could actually hear the lyrics. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Probably because you're remembering the picture of the old tramp on the album cover in his tatty trousers!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*SoCal rule*

Wear what you want when you want, so long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Wear what you want when you want, so long as the weather cooperates.


+1 Why should they care...you aren't wearing shorts.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Rather a silly man. They can be worn all the year round at your choice.



welldressedfellow said:


> I was told by a buisness associate today that "only bums wear chinos and khakis in Winter",which is something I have always done.When I asked him he he deemed appropriate,he said that "corduroy is the only option for casual pants",and we ended the conversation.As dumb as it is,it got me thinking,am I a bum for wearing chinos and khakis in the Winter?I dislike corduroy,and only wear blue jeans when in an environment wear it would be unwise to wear anything nicer,so khakis and chinos make up my weekend casual wear,excluding the Summer when I wear shorts (don't fault me on this,the humnidity here is rarely less than 100% in the Summer,so trousers are nearly unbearable) or linen slacks.So more or less my question is,does anyone else here wear khakis or chinos as casual wear in the Winter?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Your associate must be from some area of the country where you dress for dinner, wear silk pajamas and a smoking jacket when lounging. 

You are in a warm weather climate. I don't think the temp in the day is less than 60 degrees most of the winter with a few occasions that it might get colder. Khakis are a staple year round. they make different weight khakis for the seasons. Wear them and enjoy them.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wear my khakis in the winter and don't think twice about it.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Your associate must be from some area of the country where you dress for dinner, wear silk pajamas and a smoking jacket when lounging.
> 
> You are in a warm weather climate. I don't think the temp in the day is less than 60 degrees most of the winter with a few occasions that it might get colder. Khakis are a staple year round. they make different weight khakis for the seasons. Wear them and enjoy them.


Hey,I wear silk pajamas and own a smoking jacket.ic12337:And we often get down into the forties,but I break out the heavier khakis for those days.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Isn't cold weather the reason for Bullard Field Pants? At least it is here. Bills all year 'round!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I wear my khakis in the winter and don't think twice about it.


In _*Lansing*???_ If I wore chinos in winter I'd be freezing my a** off. 
Moleskins or cords for casual, wool flannel for "dressy casual", Lined denim for shoveling the driveway.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

yachtie said:


> In _*Lansing*???_ If I wore chinos in winter I'd be freezing my a** off.


To repeat: L.L. Bean sells chinos _lined in flannel_. They're plenty warm for Maine. Not Lansing, perhaps.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

welldressedfellow said:


> Hey,I wear silk pajamas and own a smoking jacket.ic12337:And we often get down into the forties,but I break out the heavier khakis for those days.


Just having fun. I think you have answered your own question and have received similar responses regarding Khakis.


----------



## gEEk (May 9, 2007)

I wore chinos yesterday, and it was a typical "refreshing" December evening in Minnesota. I was quite comfortable, especially with my merino wool sweater under my Harris tweed sport coat. Plenty of people around the office were wearing chinos yesterday, too.

This "no chinos in winter" rule is fiction.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> To repeat: L.L. Bean sells chinos _lined in flannel_. They're plenty warm for Maine. Not Lansing, perhaps.


Wore them at the chalet in Vermont when it was 17F. These are my winter "golden boys".


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> He isn't a friend,he's an associate from another department.I'll be sure to let him know he's precious though.:icon_smile_big:


I just hope he doesn't take that the wrong way.

I wore chinos today. Of course, winter is still sixteen days away.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Just having fun. I think you have answered your own question and have received similar responses regarding Khakis.


I know.I figured it was a joke.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> I just hope he doesn't take that the wrong way.
> 
> I wore chinos today. Of course, winter is still sixteen days away.


Ha ha,I'll be sure to specify it wasn't me who said it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> One doesn't need to understand everything you know. Ah the mysteries of
> life! :icon_smile: And I don't feel the need to explain :devil: :icon_smile_wink:


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain; he's in the closet for a reason.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

If you are comfortable in chinos, then it isn't too cold for them. To have an associate state that only a bum would dress like that is a bit, um, irksome. Only a boor would make an observation like that - or at least state it that way.


----------



## maestrom (Nov 29, 2008)

*Chinos*

I see chinos as quite versatile, especially since so many varieties exist. I personally wear my chinos year round, although when the weather gets chilly, I may put on a pair of silk long johns or wear my flannel-lined chinos. I do wear cords as well, although I tend to reserve the flannels for dressier occasions.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I wore my chinos the other day... and I was being a bum, no doubt.
In cold weather they are fatuous.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

My flannel-lined khakis suit me just fine in Winter.

BT


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> To repeat: L.L. Bean sells chinos _lined in flannel_. They're plenty warm for Maine. Not Lansing, perhaps.


Forsberg didn't say _lined, _did he?

That said, I always think of hard finish cotton to be a summer fabric so lining them for winter seems like a sartorial oxymoron.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Are chinos and khakis the same thing? I have a couple pairs of somewhat thick cotton slacks that are beige (khaki-colored?) but not jeans that I wear year round. In the winter, if I really need protection from the cold for a long period, I guess I wear jeans. (If I'm dressed up, I'm rarely in situations where I have to be outside for more than a few minutes or so if I'm too cold.)

Also, a lot of the weight I still need to lose is on my thighs, so maybe this helps with the insulation!! (LOL)


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Are chinos and khakis the same thing? I have a couple pairs of somewhat thick cotton slacks that are beige (khaki-colored?) but not jeans that I wear year round. In the winter, if I really need protection from the cold for a long period, I guess I wear jeans. (If I'm dressed up, I'm rarely in situations where I have to be outside for more than a few minutes or so if I'm too cold.)
> 
> Also, a lot of the weight I still need to lose is on my thighs, so maybe this helps with the insulation!! (LOL)


Prob. cotton drill. A lot thicker than chino material.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Are chinos and khakis the same thing?


I never heard the term "chinos" growing up. In fact, I still can't recall ever hearing anyone using the term in conversation with the exception of on television. In my neck of the woods we have always called that type of cotton pants "khakis", regardless of what color they were. The first time I can remember actually being aware of the term "chinos" was when I heard the Billy Joel song, "Keeping the Faith".

_We wore matador boots
Only Flagg Brothers had them with the Cuban heel
Iridescent socks with the same color shirt
And a tight pair of *chinos*
Oh, I put on my shark skin jacket
You know the kind with the velvet collar
And ditty-bop shades, oh yeah
I took a fresh pack of Luckies and a mint called Sen-Sen
My old man's Trojans and his Old Spice after shave
Oh, I combed my hair in a pompadour
Like the rest of the Romeos wore a permanent wave, yeah
We were keeping the faith
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, keeping the faith_

Growing up in the South, none of that made any sense to me except for the Luckies, Trojans, and Old Spice. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------

